# Kayak Live Well 12 Gallon



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Got a new live well/bait tank. I got it from Baitjacuzzi.com. It is a 12 gallon insulated round live well. It came with a pump and ready to be hooked to a 12V source. I bought a 9amp hour battery and wired a waterproof LED strip inside. The orange box is from Walmart the large size. I put a on/off switch with a waterproof boot to shut off an on. I used a Hobie thru hull plug to run the wires. 

The pump is a 1.7 amp pump and will run on the 9ah battery for 5.2 hours. Not to bad but I want it to run a little longer. When I got home I took a 120 volt input 12V output power supply and connected it to the POS/NEG leads and now while I am home it will be powered without the battery. 

Fits perfectly in the back of a Hobie Pro Angler 14 and I did not even notice it while was peddling around. 

baitjacuzzi.com


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

*MoRe pIcs*

Pics

www.baitjacuzzi.com


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Bought the vittles vault and building one something like the youtube vid here:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6_0ArktJYM


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I would rig it to circulate fresh water in. it could get really warm in that tank without fresh water flushing in and out. 

btw, 12 gallons is 96lbs. I was slowed down significantly with a 6 gallon bait well. with it empty I could cruise the PA at 3.0 NMPH no problem. when full I was pushing 2.5-2.7 NMPH and had to put some effort into it. you notice these things on 12+ mile trips.


----------

